# Faster, more responsive immigration system needed in Canada, says minister



## csmyth87

The delays in getting a IEC from the UK to Canada are ridiculous! There is no way to track your visa application, which left me with a job offer and no clue on when I will be able to get out there to start if I can at all so l had to turn the amazing opportunity down! And the empolyer has been looking for someone since December!! 8 week wait has been uped on their website to 10 and still forums are crammed with people waiting on visas since January!!


----------

